# slope and intercept (matemáticas)



## Trigueñita

Field and topic:
Por favor ayuda...Tengo la primera oración:

Escribe una ecuación para una recta con pendiente de 7.
Sustituye _m _por 7 en la forma intercepto en pendiente. 
 
Casi me suena como sacado de un traductor 
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Write an equation for a line with slope of 7.
Replace m with 7 in the slope-intercept form.


----------



## bigardo

Hola, yo me he encontrado con una duda parecida: en la ecuación de una recta, uno de los términos lo llaman "intercept". Creo que se trata de la "ordenada en el origen", es decir, el valor que toma la función cuando la abscisa es cero.

Y la expresión "slope-intercept form" supongo que será lo que en español decimos ecuación punto-pendiente de una recta.

Así pues, yo traduciría tu frase "Sustituye m por 7 en la ecuación punto-pendiente".

Saludos


----------



## momo.ue

He encontrado esta misma expresión, slope/intercept, pero en el contexto de calibraciones para instrumentos de análisis. Investigando investigando, creo que su traducción correcta es pendiente/intersección.

¡Saludos!


----------



## brianeye

Cómo se traduce al español los términos matemáticos, "slope;" 
"y-intercept"?  
Gracias por su ayuda,
Brianeye


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *brianeye*, bienvenido al foro 

De hecho falta el contexto (vea aquí), pero creo que se trate de la equación cartesiana de la línea recta.  Entonces
"slope" = *pendiente* 
"y-intercept" = *intersección con el eje y* (*ordenada al origen*)​Saludos
(no need for quotes or question marks in the thread title)


----------



## brianeye

coolbrowne, ¡muchísimas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## MrMojoRising

bigardo said:


> Hola, yo me he encontrado con una duda parecida: en la ecuación de una recta, uno de los términos lo llaman "intercept". Creo que se trata de la "ordenada en el origen", es decir, el valor que toma la función cuando la abscisa es cero.
> 
> Y la expresión *"slope-intercept form"* supongo que será lo que en español decimos ecuación punto-pendiente de una recta.
> 
> Así pues, yo traduciría tu frase "Sustituye m por 7 en la ecuación punto-pendiente de la recta".
> 
> Saludos


 

Hi everyone:

The slope-intercept form is the one we write as *y= mx+b. *In which the _y _value is set equal to the product of the slope, _m_, and _x _added to the _y_-intercept, _b._ We can easily identify the slope and the intercept just by giving a quick look at the equation. That's why it's called "the slope-intercept form".



And there is another form, the standard one, written as: *Ax + By **= C*, with the two variable terms on one side and the constant on the other side.​ 


Regards.​


----------



## econerd

Estoy de acuerdo con momo.ue, que la traducción correcta es "la forma pendiente intersección," que es igual a "slope intersept form," y = mx + b, como ha dicho MrMojoRising.

La "ecuación punto pendiente" es otra cosa y de hecho se traduce literalmente: "point slope form," (y - y_0) = m*(x - x_0), en la que la recta pasa por el punto (x_0, y_0) y tiene la pendiente m.


----------



## LeaM

¿Están de acuerdo los foreros mexicanos que _slope_ es "pendiente" y _intercept_ es "intersección"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## marza

Perfectamente de acuerdo y que intercept como verbo se dice intersecar..., aunque me sigue pareciendo una palabra horrible..., es el punto donde dos líneas se unen en una gráfica.


----------

